# Packets Dover-Flushing 1758-1762



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

The following packet boats are mentioned in Dutch newspapers in the period 1758-1762:
DISPATCH, captains Thomas Brown, Pellew.
HANNOVER, captains John Norris, Wellard
PRINCE FREDERICK, captain Richardson
COURIER, captains Cannon, Richards

Dover by the way is always named the French way: Douvres


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

This one in the gallery is a bit later








Post-boy Jack


A Post Card published by the National Postal Museum showing an unusual flag, The reverse of the cards gives the following info: This card is a reproduction of a water colour in the Netherlands Postal Museum at the Hague. It shows a British...




www.shipsnostalgia.com


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

The PRINCE FREDERICK was wrecked on 29th August 1771. No casualties.
Yet another packetboat was the PRINCE GEORGE (captain Ertwich), mentioned on 29th December 1760.


----------

